# '09 specs on an '08 Orca?



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Built and fit day finally arrived today! As I was drooling all over my new '08 Orca, I noticed a few things about it. It has the same magnesium seatpost binder, carbon drop-outs, and carbon head tube badge as new '09's. It's as if it's an '08-1/2. So as if I weren't completely fired up when I walked in today, it goes without saying I was considerably more so when I noticed these things. My other curiosity is if that's where the similarities stop i.e. does it by chance have the same carbon spec as the '09's with regard to being stiffer? I certainly wouldn't complain if it didn't. It's still way better than my current ride. At any rate, they're wrapping up a couple of things like bar tape and cutting the steer tube and then I get to pick it up at around 1:00 tomorrow. Way excited!!! Pictures to follow.    

Kupe


----------

